
Ask HN: Parents, what are your favorite resources for teaching your kids tech - gehwartzen
What resources have you found that best help you in inspiring, teaching, and fostering tech related concepts (math, science, programming, etc) in your young kids? Favorite Apps, books, websites&#x2F;programs, or teaching aids. My son is 2 but looking for suggestions at any young age.
======
jonkiddy
code.org scratch.mit.edu

I once jokingly told my eight year old kid that he can play video games
whenever he wants as long as he has made it himself. Now he's all in. I may
come to regret this decision. It is all he wants to do now.

~~~
gehwartzen
Cool! Thanks for the suggestion. I'm not a programmer myself so might be fun
to play with and learn from until he gets a bit older to try himself

